# Montaje Camaras Vigilancia CCTV



## darkalfon (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola, 

Voy a conectar 4 camaras de vigilancia a un ordenador con tarjeta capturadora de 4 canales, por los que entran los RCAS.
Las camaras trabajan todas a 12,5 V, 1A.
Me gustaria poner un transformador solo para las 4 camaras, y del transformador cojer un cable y llevarlas a todas, se enchufan a ellas con un conector circular asi con aureola amarilla.
Como tiene que ser de seccion el cable? como hago la bifurcacion hacia cada camara?, tambien debo llevar un cable de RCA a cada una, espero que no pierda calidad por ser mas largo el cable no?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## santiago (Abr 2, 2008)

hola para alimentar las 4 camaras con un transformador este tiene que ser de 4A y el video envialo desde cada camara con cable enmallado o blindado
salu2


----------



## darkalfon (Abr 2, 2008)

osea el transofrmador tiene que ser de 4 A y 12,5V no?, pero las bifurcaciones como las ago?, pelo el cable y saco positivo y negativo de cada una asta la cuarta camara no? y la seccion del cable importa?
gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 2, 2008)

Me parece mucho 1A por camara, ¿que tienen algun circuito de iluminacion o son motorizados?
Revisa bien los papeles de la camara o mejor todavia midelo con un tester.

La fuente puedes comprar una de radio aficionado.
Tambien se podria utilizar la propia fuente del PC pero deberias poner como minimo un fusible "rapido" para la fuente. No es una solucion aconsejable si tienes cables muy largos o a la intemperie.


El cable que necesitas es coaxial por ejemplo un RG59, hay uno mas finito pregunta en la tienda sobre cables  coaxiales de 75ohms.

El cable de alimentacion no es necesario que sea muy gordo con 0.5 tienes suficiente.
Las bifurcaciones puedes utilizar o las tipicas regletas de electricista.


----------



## darkalfon (Abr 2, 2008)

En primer lugar muchas gracias.
Es que son de 54 leds infrarojos, con untester te refieres con un polimetro no? es que nose donde tengo que meterlo para saber la intensidad a la que trabajan.
Los cables son muy largos, estamos ablando de unos...15 metros asta la regleta y de la regleta a cada camara unos de 5 a 7 m de largo, y va a estar a la interperie, muchas gracias por esos datos, los apuntare e ire a comprar, otra pregunta, entonces le meto 12,5V y la intensidad que necesite cada camara la sumo y es ese el tipo de transformador que necesito no?, y el transformador ese puede ser uno de esos que van a el dvd por ejemplo? de esos gordos?, cojo el cable y empalmo el coaxial que me has dicho y de ahi derivo a las camaras, o es mejor comprar un transformador preparado?
Muchas gracias compi


----------



## electritico (Abr 2, 2008)

Mira creo que encontrar un transformador que entregue los 12.5V (ese +0.5V) nose, la mayoria de camaras de CCTV son de 12V DC o 24V DC/AC, ahora bien su conexion debe ir en paralelo por eso te dicen que debe de ser de 4A, al estar en paralelo las conexiones la tension se va a mantener, pero la corriente se va a dividir.

Tambien puedes utilizar cable UTP para video, pero deberas pasar el mismo cable por todos los puntos, asi distribuyes el video por un par diferente de cada UTP y en un cable de estos tienes 4 pares, con UTP tienes un limite de comunicacion de 90 metros a diferiencia de coaxial que son 500 metros aproximadamente.


----------



## santiago (Abr 2, 2008)

para la alimentacion usa cable TPR de 1 mm (EL MAS CHICO) que no te va a dar problema y para el video podes usar el cable comun de video o cable video que no te va a dar problemas los usamos y transferimos video como a 10 mts
salu2
PD:el cable tpr es el que tiene doble funda o forro salu2


----------



## darkalfon (Abr 3, 2008)

Bien, con vuestra gran aportacion, he podido ver que:
Cable de alimentación:
-TPR de 1mm
Cable de Video:
-Como santixman me ha dicho cable de video no hay problemas hasta 10mts, prefiero utilizar el UTP, ya que lo voy pasando por cada camara y de ahi voy sacando un par hasta llegar al final.

La camara más lejana esta a 28 metros los de video como maximo, y los de alimantacion unos 15 a la regleta, y de ahi a la ultima camara unos 10 como maximo, tengo estas dudas:
-¿No es demasiada longitud para el UTP?,¿podria ser que no transfiriese bien la señal de video debido a la longitud del cable?

-¿El UTP aguantará bien su exposicion al exterior?

-¿No os parece poco una seccion de 1mm para tal cantidad de cable?(15+10=25m máx) 

-¿sera posible hacer un agujerito en el cable utp y sacar un par trenzado hacia cada camara?

muchisimas gracias, ando verde en estos temas, me estais aclarando muchsiimas cosas


----------



## santiago (Abr 3, 2008)

el tpr facil aguanta 10A con una disminucion pobre segun la distancia y usa cable video (enmallado) que no te entran interferencias y esta hecho para el exterior y dije 10m por que no probamos mas  largo pero seguro sin problemas lo transfiere y para derivar la conexion le pones esos 1 entrada 2 salidas de cablevideo que te va andar bien
salu2


----------



## darkalfon (Abr 8, 2008)

gracias a todos!, voy a ver que pasa, espero que no me cargue ninguna camara


----------



## pul (Abr 22, 2008)

Hola, me gustaria hacer una pregunta en la que llevo y llevo buscado por la red y no he encontrado ninguna solucion, soy instalador y he observado que en las pantallas de rayos catodicos veo las imagenes con una gran calidad y nitidez( camaras de 420,470,520 lineas....) y cuando coloco una tft no tengo los mismos resultados, se ve mal y mucho mas borroso, ¿por que puede ser? las pantallas me las venden diciendo que tienen mas resolucion y yo puedo creerlo, pero lo antiguo siempre da mejor resultado   gracias a todos


----------



## fiat600ts (Abr 13, 2012)

No te olvides que cuando conectas las camaras que tienen señal analogica directamente a los viejos televisores tambien analogicos, estas uniendo analogico con analogico, y a pesar que el televisor tienen muchisima menos defiicion que el LCD se ve mejor en el analogico, por una cuestion de compatibilidad.
Si yo quiero ver señal de video analogica en en LCD con resoluciones de un monitor de computadora, me encuentro con dos grandes problemas:
1º dentro del LCD la señal analogica debe ser convertida adigital.
2º el LCD al tener mucha mas resolucion se nota mas la falta de definicion de la señal analogica ya que el conversor analogico digital tiene que inventar un monton de pixeles que no existen en la señal analogica original.


----------

